#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   .

## Goblin_Gaga

*Disclaimer: !!!     !!!    ,     !     -  !* 


- , ""  !
-   "",   ,   ,   , ?
-              ,   ,    .
-         -.     ,   .
-     .         ,         ,  , ,       ,    "10     ...!".            ,      ,    .....
-    ,  .    .    ,   .  , 
-  ???!!! ..,   ,      ,      ""   .  , ... () .     ,    ,      ?
-   . .    .   .  ?
-         ,  ,     . .. ,   - . , ,  ,    -        ().
-  ,   ,   .   ,  ,  .
-  , , .    .
-   .
- .
-  ?
- ,   !
-   ?
- ..  ,    ()

----------

,       -   ,     !

----------

:-)

----------

